# all my fellow tinboaters



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

i have been on this site for awhile now not as long as some but a decent amount of time im sure, anyhow i have seen many builds on here that are just fantasticaly built, seen people on here having motor issues and other members lending a hand to help with whatever input they can, newbies get on here and ask a million qeustions and everyone on here treats everyone with such respect and care its not funny i comend all of you guys for this, jim you do a hell of a job with this site and im glad to say that i am a member here, to all the mods also bravo!! that being said i know what all your boats look like, even some of your pets, but have no idea what everyone does for a living? there seems to be alot of talent wrapped up in here just curious is all   

im a 30yr old warehouse supervisor, been working for the same company since high school, started as a saw operator, shipping clerk, then moved to a machinist pos., finaly put it the job i am in, i manage the warehouse for a small family owned machine shop that has been growing rapidly, and cont. to do so to this day. they are currently adding a foundry to the operation, and i am soon to assume a supervisor/ maintenance position.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2011)

I am an engineer in the wireless industry. I design wireless sites for all the different wireless carriers. Site types from towers, to building rooftops and church steeples, etc.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a Sr. Security Engineer for a Homeowners Insurance company. My job is to make sure our company does not end up on the front page of the news by having customers personal info and credit cards stolen. I deal with Intrusion detection, Computer forensics, Data loss Prevention, unauthorized Inside changes to our Computer environment.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

Jim said:


> I am a Sr. Security Engineer for a Homeowners Insurance company. My job is to make sure our company does not end up on the front page of the news by having customers personal info and credit cards stolen. I deal with Intrusion detection, Computer forensics, Data loss Prevention, unauthorized Inside changes to our Computer environment.



that makes sense :wink:


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 9, 2011)

For the past 19 years I've been a youth counselor at a non-profit organization working with teens with mental and behavioral issues. Before that I was in the Marine Corps.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 9, 2011)

Been an entrepreneur for about 10 years now. I own a vehicle wrap company and a tree removal business. I love both my jobs. I've been doing wraps for close to 12 years and I have been climbing trees professionally for 12+ years also. When I get tired of sticking stickers, I go climb trees. I love it.
www.vinylimagesinc.com
www.arborpros.net


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 9, 2011)

Truck driver most of my life, Nascar pit crew, Vinyl graphics installer, Now I do home maintenance and repair.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been working for Hunter Engineering for the past 13+ years as Director of Photography in the Advertising Department. I work with 3 graphic artists and 1 copywriter. Been behind the camera for nearly 25 years and am considered a Photoshop expert. I don't think I'm an expert at anything though.


----------



## linehand (Sep 9, 2011)

I work for a utility. My card says Lineman but I only seem to do line work in the middle of the night. My day job is taking care of seven substations and five water towers. I do all of the electrical maintenance and testing of the equipment. Switchgear,transformers, controls, etc. Oh and I make the coffee.
Also..really a hobby. But I buy and sell used equipment mostly welders. 
This is my play money to buy boats and fishing shtuff.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

linehand said:


> I work for a utility. My card says Lineman but I only seem to do line work in the middle of the night. My day job is taking care of seven substations and five water towers. I do all of the electrical maintenance and testing of the equipment. Switchgear,transformers, controls, etc. Oh and I make the coffee.




i knew you where in the elec. field by some of your posts very cool 8)


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> For the past 19 years I've been a youth counselor at a non-profit organization working with teens with mental and behavioral issues. Before that I was in the Marine Corps.



very cool , thank you for your service :USA1: 



fender66 said:


> I've been working for Hunter Engineering for the past 13+ years as Director of Photography in the Advertising Department. I work with 3 graphic artists and 1 copywriter. Been behind the camera for nearly 25 years and am considered a Photoshop expert. I don't think I'm an expert at anything though.



sounds like a cool job to have, give yourself some credit you have to know something to do it for 25 yrs


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a CPA - specialize in small business and their individual taxes - My job is to keep my clients out of jail and off the IRS radar. 15+ years and going strong.

But when I dream, I'm beating KVD by 10 lbs in the Bassmasters Classic every night.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2011)

Here you go:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15251&hilit=Security+Engineer

Now you know

BTW - I run a whaling ship :mrgreen:


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have worked at Lowe's for the last 5 1/2 years.

I have a degree in business management and would like to get away from the retail business and get into something else. I have been trying to get a job on the RR here lately but the only place they are hiring for is around Chicago or out West.


----------



## timebak (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm one of those rocket scientists that you hear about all the time, but let me tell you, we ain't NEAR as smart as most folks think we are. Actually, I'm sorta semi-retired but worked for years for NASA and the US Army Missile Command primarily at Marshall Space Flight Center and Redstone Arsenal in Huntsville, AL. I manned a console in Mission Control during several shuttle missions, and was there when the Challenger disaster occurred. That really hurt personally because four of the astronauts that died were good friends and colleagues, and I knew the pilot and commander as well. But, other than that, I loved my job and would have gladly paid THEM to get to do what I did. 

Six years ago, I decided to semi-retire and took a job as the assistant director of maintenance and housekeeping at a state university of around 6000 students. I'm also involved in project planning and management, and am the staff electrical engineer, also in charge of the hazardous waste program, and am the department's safety director. Sounds like a lot of hats to wear, but I'm home most every evening at a decent hour, rarely get called out in the middle of the night, don't have to travel too much, and work with a bunch of good folks. I'm really blessed.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Sr. Security Engineer for a Homeowners Insurance company. My job is to make sure our company does not end up on the front page of the news by having customers personal info and credit cards stolen. I deal with Intrusion detection, Computer forensics, Data loss Prevention, unauthorized Inside changes to our Computer environment.
> ...



after reading this i think it got misunderstood i meant that it makes sense that you work with computers on a technical level was what i meant... hope no offense taken jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> BOB350RX said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



:LOL2: Not at all!

That is why I cant do anything with tools, I'm even dangerous with a butter knife. I am jealous of what you guys can do. Some of us were meant to pay to get things done, unfortunately I am one of them.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 9, 2011)

As the name implies, I'm a City cop for 30 years, Deputy Chief for the last 24 years - my chief wouldn't retire so I never got the Chief's job - he and I both retired the same month (34 years for him, 30+ for me) in 2008. Prior to testing for the police department when I was 29, I worked in the trades as an electrician then as a builder/remodel tradesman - but. law enforcement was my calling, I loved it and did well - just didn't pay as much as work in the private sector  But I'm surviving on my pension - so far, the Illinois government is now trying to mess with it


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> ( But I'm surviving on my pension - so far, the Illinois government is now trying to mess with it



That and those dividend checks from running the Trivia game


Hay, where is my kickback?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 9, 2011)

Besides painting lures, I'm a manufacturing engineer with a Fortune 50 company. I work in the machine shop and deal with process improvements, safety issues, quality issues and work standards.


----------



## nomowork (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm happily unemployed, by choice. :mrgreen: 

USAF for four years.

Insurance sales for about a month.

Salesman for PONG, the first video game for two days!

Wholesaler part time.

Phone company (Ma Bell) 35 years.

Mr. Mom for many years. :roll: 

Now retired and playing very hard!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am an industrial mechanic on big printing presses in a 1.2m sq ft plant. I see the new National Geographic as it comes off the presses along with quite a few newspaper sales fliers. I specialize in troubleshooting complaints to the most basic level and fixing things right the first time.

I'm a tinkerer too. Love to fix up junk and make cool things that actually work.
Jamie


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 11, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > ( But I'm surviving on my pension - so far, the Illinois government is now trying to mess with it
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot about that part time job/income from the TinBoats Trivia management - When I get my first check, I'll be sure to send you your cut  BTW, how much a month were you getting for running the game????? Since I haven't seen a commission check yet, I assume they're still going to you????? I think you owe me past commissions - and a bonus for taking Trivia over for you??????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been forwarding those bi-weekly checks to your attention - you have never received them? You do live in Lealand, Mississippi right?


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 11, 2011)

I spent 18 yrs in the construction trade back home in Michigan, moved to Ga 2.5 yrs ago, first job I found was for a race team, Money is fair, time from home sucks, seen a lot of places ill would have likely never seen. I currently work for a professional race team, and I am hoping to change up jobs in a few months to another more respectable team, Just waiting for the call back now, would be the highlight of my entire career so far.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 11, 2011)

I've worked in a paper mill for almost 40 years, done most every production job in there at one time or another, from raw materials incoming, to finished product outgoing. Ranchero50, some of those Nat Geo issues were probably on our paper. Been safety coordinator for the last 5 years or so, trying to keep 700 people from messing up and killing themselves.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 11, 2011)

Gov't contractor building prototype communications systems for the military, mainly spec-ops and Dept of State. In Afghanistan since April, installing comms for US Army Corp of Engineers. Probably not coming home til Christmas time, contract is on hold, so I sit around, troll this site, go to the gym, and play Halo. Sounds like fun, but man I'm bored. Much rather be home with the Wife.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm roofer for one of the oldest Roofing companies in the St.Louis area. Been there for 24yrs. Recently became a foreman,for the second time. Before that I was an ASE certified auto mechanic.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Sep 11, 2011)

Mechanical Work Control Planner at a Nuke Plant.


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2011)

I want to own mt own bbq joint.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 11, 2011)

Jim said:


> I want to own mt own bbq joint.




i have seen some of your work on here... very nice, but im usualy at work and seeing food is not good just makes me hungry


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 11, 2011)

i find it very interesting all the different types of people in different jobs and careers, i hope everyone looking for better finds it and those that are content stay that way... and those that are retired enjoy it to the fullest best of luck to everyone


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 11, 2011)

What do I do? Pretty much anything I want. :mrgreen: 

My fulltime day job- ISO 9001:2008 Lead Auditor, soon to be Auditing ISO/IEC 17025 as well. I audit the Caterpillar Engine Technology Center. My job is to make sure they are following thier processes, and procedures, recommending improvements, etc. I audit everyone from top management down. The strangest part, wearing steel toed boots and dress slacks everyday to work. 

My part time paying gigs:
DJ weddings on the weekends,
Plow snow in hte winter,
Home remodeling,
Auto-mechanics to family and friends, or those who have a vey limited income.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 12, 2011)

Full cool thread! 

SVoMIKE, Awesome job! I know this job all to well! My father was the first to roll into iraq after 9/11 on the private sector and spent 4 1/2 years there in the red zone for our company that he runs! I worked for him although not over seas due to school but helped him with anything stateside they needed. 

Right now I am a student as a homeland security major at embry riddle in daytona beach. Im taking two languages and also flying as well! Ive already been offered a full time job after college(next year) with the coast guard and have been told that the state department and a few other agencies are looking at me for a job! Very excited to follow in my fathers foot steps! 

Keep the jobs coming guys!


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 12, 2011)

4 years in the Navy

Started in plant maintenance for a EPS molding company 35 years ago, took technical and business courses at night for a number of years, designed and built a lot of equipment for the company, held several other positions, managed a lot of projects, been a plant manager for the past 22 years.


----------

